# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  أم ريم وصلت ممكن ترحيب

## أميرة باحساسي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*طالبتكم ياالنواااصر بأحلى ترحيب*
*لاختي العزيزة ** أم ريــم ** .*

----------


## shosh



----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*لا أدري أين ولّت بوجهها عني أم ريم*
*فهل كان ذلك dream  عابر أم مجرد آيس كريم ..!!*
*ومنذ ذلك الحين وأنا أولول الحظ مثل كل الحريم .. !!*
*وأبتز حظي من عطايا الرب الكريم .. !!*
*تحياتي لك وعودة في الوقت المناسب*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## فرح

**

----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## khozam

[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/353-Home.gif[/IMG]

----------


## سمراء



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن



----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

هـــلا وغـــــلاا
نورتي المنتدى
وحياك الله بينا 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## Malamh Cute

~ أم ريم~

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك*

*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك* 

*نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك* 

*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق*

*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا*

*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا*

*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك*

*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد* 


كـــــــــروووزهـ ...

----------


## وعود



----------


## روح الرومنسية



----------


## أم ريم

أميرة باحساسي
مشكورة اختي على المبـادرة الطيبة
وعلى تسحيبج لي لاحلى منتدى
وان شاء الله ماافشلج مع الجماعه .

----------


## أم ريم

shosh

مشكورة اختي على ترحيبج
وتسلمي .

----------


## أم ريم

يــوم سعيد

شكرا على كلماتك الرائعة
تسلم

----------


## أم ريم

فرح
مشكورة اختي على الترحيب
تسلمي

----------


## بحر الشرق

هلا ومرحبا بيج منورة المنتدى 
ان شاء الله اتفيدي وتستفيدي

----------


## أم ريم

نور الهدى
يعطيج العافية على حضورج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

الحبيب

مشكور على حضورك وترحيبك
تسلم

----------


## أم ريم

سمراء
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

.:روح وريحان:.
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

لحـ الوفاء ـن
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

المشاكسة
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

كرزهـ
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

وعــود
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

روح الرومنسية
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## أم ريم

بحر الشرق
تشكري خيه على ترحيبج
تسلمي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## كبرياء



----------


## جررريح الررروح



----------


## ملكة سبأ

[IMG]http://mee1eem.***********/hgfbn.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://abeermahmoud.***********/page%205/384-wellcome.gif[/IMG]

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## سيناريو

*[IMG]http://ma7rooom.***********/tarheb.jpg[/IMG]*

*"¨°°o°°¨]§[°  أم ريــــــــــم °]§[¨°°o°°¨" 
*

*أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتع وتستفيد 
وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز*

----------


## أم ريم

الادمن
كبرياء
جريح الرووووح
ملكة سبأ
دلوعت حبيبتي
سيناريو

مشكورين على ترحيبكم 
دمتم بخير

----------


## عاشق النجف



----------


## فلورا الامورة



----------


## أسير الشوق

بــقــلــوب تــفــيــض بــرحــيــق الــمــحــبــة  
وأفــئــدة تــنــبــض بــالــمــودة 
وكــلــمــات مــفــعــمــة بــروح الأخــوة  
نــقــول لــك أهــلاً وســهــلاً  
أهــلا بــك بــقــلــوبــنــا قــبــل حــروفــنــا  
  

بــكــل فــخــر وبــكــل عــزة  
نــفــرش صــفــحــات مــنــتــدانــا لــك  
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر  
نــورت وفــاح عــطــرك الــشــذي فــي كــل الأرجــاء  
حــيــاك االــلــه فــي مــنــتــدانــا مــنــتــدى شبكة الناصرة 
نــنــتــظـر أجــمـل الإبــداعــات وأرق الــكـلـمات مــن بــيـن أناملك الذهبيه  
مـــع أرق تــحــيــاتــي الــعــطــرة  
تحيــــاااااااتي  
أسير الشوق

----------


## مها 2008



----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

نتشرف بوجودك معنا بالمنتدى 

وأسعدنا خبر انضمامك إلى اسرتنا المتواضعه 

نأمل من الله أن تنشر ابداعاتك في هذا المنتدى

فأهـــــــــلاً وسهـــــــــــــــلاً بك 

ننتظــــــــــر الابداعات وننتظر المشاركات

ونكرر الترحيب بك

وتقبل خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..



----------


## alzahrani33

ولـــو انــي تـــأخــرتـــــــــــ ...

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق

نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد

ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك 

والــعــنــبــر

ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل

وســكــونــه

لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا

وعــقــولــنــا

نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك

تــ حــــ ـيــــــ ــــا تـــــ ــيـــ

----------

